# Extra chorionic haemorrhage



## XxJulesxX1980

I am 8 weeks pregnant and as soon as I found out i was pregnant at 6 weeks I have been bleeding on and off. Due to having three miscarriages in the past I was obviously worried. I went to A&E at 6 weeks and they found a heartbeat & the bleeding seemed to of stopped. Since then I had a heavy bleed and passed some clots and what seemed to look like jellish discharge which convinced me i was miscarrying again. Anyway I have just been for another scan today which still found a heartbeat but they said they could see an area in the uterus but outside of the sac that had quite a lot of blood still in there. 
I have direct access to the EPU unit if it starts again and the lady who did the scan said it probably will. They mentioned if it was brownish I shouldn't worry as its old blood but if its really red I need to get in contact with them so I can have another scan. I only seem to start bleeding and get pains either when I get stressed or do something simple like walk round Asda shopping so I've been off work for the past couple of days and now I'm on holiday for the next week. I just want to know basically how serious this could be and could it lead onto a miscarraige as it does mention it in other sites. Also is it best if I just stick to doing light things and rest, how long could this continue & whats the worst outcome. Sorry about the questions its just a bit worrying.


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

This is often the cause of bleeding in early pregnancy, when everything is fine on scan.  By 12 weeks, it may have been reabsorbed into the uterus, or you may have had a few more bleeds  in the meantime that have got rid of it.  It is quite a common thing, and although I can't say that everything will be fine, although I wish I could, many women have it , and it doesn't have any adverse effect at all on the pregnancy.

The current research suggests that resting doesnt change any rsik that you have of miscarrying, but I think sometimes it helps to think that you are actually doing something, and knowing that you havent done anything that you may later think 'why did I do that?'

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## XxJulesxX1980

Thanks, everything seems to be ok at the moment, still getting brown spotting now and again. 
My first appointment with the midwife is in a couple of weeks then I will be off for dating scan. So can't wait till the first 12 weeks are up


----------

